
Apple Beats Powerbeats Pro Review: Throw Away Your AirPods - hsnewman
https://www.soundguys.com/apple-beats-powerbeats-pro-review-23562/
======
orloffm
The same could've been said about Powerbeats 3, but people usually dismiss
because of the in-ear design.

